# Interesting (oscilloscope) electronics "analysis"/comparison by Pat Quilter of Quilter Labs/Amps



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Pat Quilter of Quilter Labs examines a Marshall JCM 800 and compares to a Quilter Tone Block 202


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd love to hang with Mr. Quilter for an afternoon. He looks like the fun kinda grandpa!


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Very cool interview. Having used QSC power amps for years, was very interested to hear he had developed a whole new line of amps. I picked up a Bass Block 800 recently.....very organic sounding class D amp.


----------

